# Amazon $1000 Gift Card page hijacks?



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Happening on my iPad pretty much every day now. I'll be reading in Now Playing or Happy Hour at lunch and after a few pages I get redirected to a page with an Amazon logo and a pop-up that say "Congratulations! You have been selected to receive a $1000 Amazon Gift Card!" 

I'm stuck at that point. All I can do is use a bookmark to get back to the forum 'cause that Amazon page is persistent. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## MaryT (Dec 3, 2001)

Happened to me 3 times tonight on my iPad


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Wow, that's 3 Grand


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Anyone else getting these?


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

Yep, seeing several again the last few days.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

Similar ones on Pixel 2.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Hijacked on iPad just now.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Yup, several times over the past couple of days on Android (Samsung S6). But, they're very intermittent. (ie, I can't just pick up the phone and make it happen)

Edit: If I open TCF on my android, load one page, and walk away.... When I come back I will have an Amazon Gift Cart ad waiting for me.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

OK, reported to network. When you see it again, please follow this:

Bad Ad's Showing Up? Please let us know!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Pop-Up Mobile Ads Surge as Sites Scramble to Stop Them


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Hijacked on iPhone just now


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

Mike Lang said:


> OK, reported to network. When you see it again, please follow this:
> 
> Bad Ad's Showing Up? Please let us know!


Is there an Android version of this? The only ones listed are desktop or apple.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

If there is, they didn't supply one.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dwatt said:


> Is there an Android version of this? The only ones listed are desktop or apple.


You might try following the iOS one as I think httpwatch is available for Android.

Scott


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956313129557938178This is a well known security researcher - he wants screenshots with URLs visible... He's going to try to help figure out how to stop them.


----------

